# New GCI TTTF Mix



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone ever hear or used the other 2 tttf cultivars besides falcon? Seems to have replaced Thor and black tail


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

ive seen that saltillo on other peoples bags of triple threat. salt tolerant fescue. look it up https://newsomseed.com/resources/Saltillo%20Tall%20Fescue%20Tech%20Sheet.pdf

the other....https://www.atlasturf.com/turfgrass/coronado-tdh-tall-fescue/

they say these newest-latest tttf are all very similar any more....i dont know myself. im trying a tttf test in my own test area..........honkytonk II and diablo.....


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JERSEY said:


> ive seen that saltillo on other peoples bags of triple threat. salt tolerant fescue. look it up https://newsomseed.com/resources/Saltillo%20Tall%20Fescue%20Tech%20Sheet.pdf
> 
> the other....https://www.atlasturf.com/turfgrass/coronado-tdh-tall-fescue/
> 
> they say these newest-latest tttf are all very similar any more....i dont know myself. im trying a tttf test in my own test area..........honkytonk II and diablo.....


Only thing being an issue that I see is that it seems that both of those cultivars are more transition zone oriented. I'm not sure how well those cultivars will hold up to the winters here in NE


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I have Saltillo in my yard. It is one of the varieties in a local blend here in NC called Triple Threat. I wonder if Pete had to change varieties because of the seed shortage.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> JERSEY said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen that saltillo on other peoples bags of triple threat. salt tolerant fescue. look it up https://newsomseed.com/resources/Saltillo%20Tall%20Fescue%20Tech%20Sheet.pdf
> ...


now that is an interesting thought. 
I think of ALL tttf as being transition grass. I like how it holds up in Pennsylvania Augusts so i tolerate the winter color loss and slower green up in spring. 
could you share some varieties that can tolerate north east winters similar to true cool season grass? is that a thing?


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Interesting as I got a different blend in my GCI TTTF this year…


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

@01Bullitt How is the blade width and color on the Saltillo? I picked some up from Twin Cities when I was ordering KBG. They said it was compatible, but I noticed the sell sheet mentioned highway medians and hillsides. That scares me somewhat.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

JP900++ said:


> @01Bullitt How is the blade width and color on the Saltillo? I picked some up from Twin Cities when I was ordering KBG. They said it was compatible, but I noticed the sell sheet mentioned highway medians and hillsides. That scares me somewhat.


I can't really tell the difference between Saltillo and the other varieties in the yard, they are all dark green and a medium blade width. I bet they mention highway medians and hillsides because it is TWCA certified to use less water which is a nice bonus.
http://www.tgwca.org/tall-fescue.html


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi Bullitt

if possible, could you get some close up shots of the turf blades.

Your turf looks OUTSTANDING in that pic


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JML said:


> Interesting as I got a different blend in my GCI TTTF this year…


I also had the same mix with my 50# bag that I ordered earlier in the year. This is a most recent order that I made


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

There was a note a few weeks ago in regards to the seed change:
" PLEASE NOTE: At some point CGI will receive additional loads of seed. The Thor and Black Tail listed above will no longer be in the new mix. These will be replaced with two comparable varieties listed below…
- Saltillo
- Coronado TDH"

The KBG in the Cool Blue (TTTF/KBG) and Blue Heat mix previously had the blue coat cultivar were replace by the midnight cultivar.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

I ordered last week amd had thor, blacktail, falcon, and midnight kbg only for their cool blue mix. I like all these cultivars and the bags are zero weed and crop 160 free shipping for 45lb bags took 3 days to NJ


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Jimmy the Greek........Dimitri....like to see some pics of that.......

I have mostly (90% kbg....midnight--assorted kbg) and i like to really see how that fescue blends.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jimmythegreek said:


> I ordered last week amd had thor, blacktail, falcon, and midnight kbg only for their cool blue mix. I like all these cultivars and the bags are zero weed and crop 160 free shipping for 45lb bags took 3 days to NJ


That tttf was probably already bagged before the shortage happened.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

JERSEY said:


> Hi Bullitt
> 
> if possible, could you get some close up shots of the turf blades.
> 
> Your turf looks OUTSTANDING in that pic


Thanks Jersey, here is a close up pic that I took this afternoon.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great!

More pics........blade width and color is what im looking for


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

You want to see pics.of the tag or of the grass coming in? Gonna be a few weeks for the latter.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Jimmy, the turf....not the bag.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Let others test out the new varieties and blends. I had the first iteration of Blue Heat and the varieties in there were junk (Bluecoat, Pivot and Appalachian. Basically Scotts blend). I had to do a reno due to the lighter color and patchiness caused by the junk. This yr his Blue Heat are all elite varieties.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

situman said:


> Let others test out the new varieties and blends. I had the first iteration of Blue Heat and the varieties in there were junk (Bluecoat, Pivot and Appalachian. Basically Scotts blend). I had to do a reno due to the lighter color and patchiness caused by the junk. This yr his Blue Heat are all elite varieties.


I think Pete, GCI Turf, is (was) more of a TTTF guy, he's just recently getting into KBG. I was glad to see that they replaced blue coat with midnight. It would be nice if they replaced Falcon IV in the TTTF mix.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

situman said:


> Let others test out the new varieties and blends. I had the first iteration of Blue Heat and the varieties in there were junk (Bluecoat, Pivot and Appalachian. Basically Scotts blend). I had to do a reno due to the lighter color and patchiness caused by the junk. This yr his Blue Heat are all elite varieties.


he must be following these forums and did some research on NTEP...about time Pete!


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

2 worries for me on tttf.

1. Fungus. Seems a big problem

2 blade width....for mixing into existing kbg that requires alot of water in the heat.....which flows out of the sand soil I have

Positives....density and crazy deep roots, which i really like in my pinelands sand


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with these cultivars in the northeast aside from falcon, especially the winters?


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I have some of both blends to try. Between having a newborn at home and my back being completely destroyed I'm not sure I'll get to try them this year. I was looking forward to my GCI, SSS and United Seed shootout. Either way they're all here (minus GCI's newest offering) and in safe storage.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

ALPHA said:


> I have some of both blends to try. Between having a newborn at home and my back being completely destroyed I'm not sure I'll get to try them this year. I was looking forward to my GCI, SSS and United Seed shootout. Either way they're all here (minus GCI's newest offering) and in safe storage.


Different seeds, but same boat. I thought I typed your post while I was zoned out or something when I first read it! Good luck!


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> > Let others test out the new varieties and blends. I had the first iteration of Blue Heat and the varieties in there were junk (Bluecoat, Pivot and Appalachian. Basically Scotts blend). I had to do a reno due to the lighter color and patchiness caused by the junk. This yr his Blue Heat are all elite varieties.
> ...


Yea I know he loves his tttf. He advertised it as dark green in his video. After seeing how they turned out in your backyard, safe to say I needed it out of my yard.


----------

